

This pro-Internet wiretapping billboard is absolutely Orwellian - marcog1
http://i.imgur.com/EVDpV.jpg

======
jimworm
It's a fake. [http://www.bjp-online.com/british-journal-of-
photography/blo...](http://www.bjp-online.com/british-journal-of-
photography/blog-post/1651363/new-metropolitan-police-campaign-ridiculed)

~~~
mobiplayer
$DEITY thanks...

------
bergie
What, Communism isn't bad enough anymore?
<http://www.modernhumorist.com/mh/0004/propaganda/mp3.cfm>

I really hate this concept of _everything I don't like is terrorism_ that has
been popping up in the last ten years. That certainly isn't helping to protect
anyone.

